# Good Bye Radio Shack; now what do we do?



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Like most of us our local Radio Shack is due to close this March.:smilie_daumenneg: For Model Railroaders this store was very important for most of us. Simple supplies like: solder,led's,wire, connectors and etc. I would think that most of us has a "high end" electronics store close by; but I would think prices on some things will "double". Like to have comments on this subject.
Larry


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

I have been buying from them for 50 yrs. Like every thing else they changed and evolved thru the years. In my opinion their changes were not for the best. I preferred the old stores and the merchandise they sold. Now it is trying to compete with cellphone stores and other fads of the times, but so is everyone else. There are many reasons why they failed but I hate to see them leave. When you eliminate competition of any kind prices are bound to increase.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Same as I always do, I haven't used RS for parts in many years.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I was going to buy some tuner cleaner from them, but at $7-9 bucks a can, forget it.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I've got 2 great hardware stores right in town that carry most of what I need. That's one of the perks when you live in a small farming community.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

RS has been a major disappointment to me for at least three or four years. Never had simple, ordinary stuff in stock. 
I totally gave up on them a couple years back.
Bob


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

We lost our hardware store sometime back. Now the RS is leaving too. I guess that leaves the Big Box stores for some things and the Internet for the rest. That is fine except when I have need of one small item I either pay freight or wait for a time to make a larger order. For those who didn't use RS I understand. For the rest of us it will be a disappointment to see them go under.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Parts Express on the internet is one suppplier I use. MCM is another. There are a few more but the gray matter can't recall them offhand. Large quantities, better costs, fair, fast shipping. They all offer what we need at much better pricing than Radio Shack ever did and always in stock. No wonder they went out of business! RS isn't the only place with plastic-safe tuner cleaner....


----------



## upsman55 (Jan 11, 2013)

In my far from expert opinion, the powers that ran radio shack (into the ground) lost touch with their core customers. The hobbyists, electronics geeks, and audiophiles who frequented their stores in favor of a "hipper" customer in search of phones and .....actually I don't recall seeing much more than phones in recent years! To the RS bean counters, I have to ask.. How'd that work out for ya? Bottom line, I guess I'm sad to once again see a once grand chain be destroyed by "investors" rather than owners! Ok, I'm done.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Completely agree!


----------

